# Civil Failing Results - Post Here



## JeffM (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, 53/80 correct is failing in Pennsylvania for the Civil Transportation.


----------



## benbo (Dec 31, 2007)

JeffM said:


> Well, 53/80 correct is failing in Pennsylvania for the Civil Transportation.


Sorry to hear that. That has got to be very close.


----------



## Trashman (Jan 2, 2008)

JeffM said:


> Well, 53/80 correct is failing in Pennsylvania for the Civil Transportation.


I'm sorry to hear 53/80 isn't passing for Transportation. After all the speculation about how cut scores are determined, it seems that it basically takes a straight 70% (56/80) to pass.

At least you know and can begin preparing for April. We here in California have another month of waiting. The limbo of not knowing makes it tough to be motivated to crack the books.


----------



## DrivingSideways (Jan 2, 2008)

JeffM said:


> Well, 53/80 correct is failing in Pennsylvania for the Civil Transportation.


Sorry to hear that. You'll knock it out of the park in April, no doubt.

I'm in California so I won't be getting my results until the end of the month. I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be posting in this thread again :waitwall:


----------



## ROBIAMEIT (Jan 2, 2008)

ok . . . . got my results . . . failed.

my question is ~ i am TRYING to figure out my raw score . . . .

my scores went like this :

Breadth - Environmental 50

Breadth - Goetechnical 75

Breadth - Structural 88

Breadth - Transportation 63

Breadth - Water Resources 50

Hydraulics 40 (ouch!)

Hydrology 80

Water Treatment 33 (ouch!!)

Envirnomental 50

Geotechnical 75

i took the Water Resources section in the PM.

how do i figure what my score actually was?? . . . .


----------



## Shree (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all, Here are my split scores. I am a new member.

Breadth - Environmental 50

Breadth - Goetechnical 50

Breadth - Structural 38

Breadth - Transportation 75

Breadth - Water Resources 75

Hydraulics 60

Hydrology 60

Water Treatment 17

Envirnomental 60

Geotechnical 75

I took the Water Resources section in the PM. I struggle a lot with structures. I took the test twice.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2008)

ROBIAMEIT said:


> ok . . . . got my results . . . failed.
> my question is ~ i am TRYING to figure out my raw score . . . .
> 
> my scores went like this :
> ...


Breadth - Environmental 50 4/8

Breadth - Goetechnical 75 6/8

Breadth - Structural 88 7/8

Breadth - Transportation 63 5/8

Breadth - Water Resources 50 4/8

Morning subtotal = 26/40

Hydraulics 40 6/15

Hydrology 80 4/5

Water Treatment 33 2/6

Envirnomental 50 5/10

Geotechnical 75 3/4

Afternoon subtotal = 20/40

Total = 46/80



avsr said:


> Hello all, Here are my split scores. I am a new member.Breadth - Environmental 50
> 
> Breadth - Goetechnical 50
> 
> ...


Breadth - Environmental 50 4/8

Breadth - Goetechnical 50 4/8

Breadth - Structural 38 3/8

Breadth - Transportation 75 6/8

Breadth - Water Resources 75 6/8

Morning subtotal = 23/40

Hydraulics 60 9/15

Hydrology 60 3/5

Water Treatment 17 1/6

Envirnomental 60 6/10

Geotechnical 75 3/4

Afternoon subtotal = 22/40

Total = 45/80


----------



## ROBIAMEIT (Jan 2, 2008)

so . . . . .

48/80 gives me a 60% !!!

this is pretty bad . . . . . i felt pretty decent comming out of the exam . . . .

i guess its time to take that review class i have been puttin off!!


----------



## csb (Jan 2, 2008)

Mailman just got here...I failed too.

Enviro- 63

Geo- 50

Structural-50

Transportation- 63

Water Resources- 25

Transportation PM

Traffic- 89

Planning/Construction- 100

Geometric Design/Traffic Safety- 78

Geotechnical- 83

WR- 25

I think these are the splits...some of the percentages make me think that there was more than 8 for a particular question. Let me know if I'm wrong...because NCEES just let me know that I can be VERY wrong.

Subject % Right Total

Environmental	63	5	8

Geotechnical	50	4	8

Structural 50	4	8

Transportaton	63	5	8

Water Resources	25	2	8

20	40

Traffic Analysis	89	8	9

Planning/Construction	100	8	8

GeoDesign/Traf Safety78	7	9

Geotechnical	83	5	6

Water Resources	25	2	8

30	40

50/80

It would appear that my spring is going to be spent studying, especially Water Resources....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the non-passing notices. As Sapper said, many of us have been there before, especially when it seems like we were so close.

While I don't typically hotlink posts from 'the other board', I would like to share something with you from days long gone; days BEFORE there ever was an EB.com .... Classical Fail Score ("the other board")

I can't imagine who that crazy poster was .. 

So you know you are in good company  Take some time to think about what you did wrong but also think about what you did right too. Rather than focusing on not reaching your 'passing' score, think about how you can improve. Definitely take advantage of EB.com resources and the soon-to-be updated PEwiki by IlPadrino. Most of all - don't give up!

JR


----------



## benbo (Jan 2, 2008)

csb said:


> Mailman just got here...I failed too.
> Enviro- 63
> 
> Geo- 50
> ...


Sorry about that. Looks like you are very close, and I will say you sure are an expert in the transportation related areas. I don't really know what WR has to do with transpo, but I'm an electrical guy anyway.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Jan 2, 2008)

To all the civils that didn't pass,

This board is here to help. Post questions you have problems with, or ask questions, we will get you the answers.

AND STAY POSITIVE!!!!!

You will get it.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jan 2, 2008)

JeffM said:


> Well, 53/80 correct is failing in Pennsylvania for the Civil Transportation.



Ouch! 53/80. Looks like there is no mercy for anybody.

Failed by just 3 questions hurts a little.

The theory of 70% straight is serious.

Only 3 steps away to get there!!


----------



## Vishal (Jan 2, 2008)

csb said:


> Mailman just got here...I failed too.
> Enviro- 63
> 
> Geo- 50
> ...



sorry to hear about this.. i think you nailed the afternoon session.. (i personally think that i did well in the afternoon as opposed to the morning session, well thats for later).. i believe that water on this test was a little strange and unusual. it had me stumped too. so i wud say if it was for 3-4 water questions u were in. i would also pay attention to the morning transportation. since u aced the afternoon i feel the morning should have been easy for u.. well thats what i felt at least... lets us know if we can help u in any way..

good luck buddy


----------



## csb (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement! I felt pretty great about the transportation part, considering I don't do ANY of that for my job. My plan of attack is this:

1. Set my study area back up, but in a hidden part of the house. It was in the living room last time and that was not good enough to be hidden from my two-year-old. Good thing I didn't uncrate the books!

2. Study my weak areas more than anything else. I thought I was prepared for WR, but that was not the case.

3. Get an updated version of the ASCE study CDs. I used an old version for transpo and it really seemed to work.

4. Say good-bye to another $250 plus hotel and travel and vacation time...

OR...I could start selling Avon for a living...


----------



## Jennifer Price (Jan 2, 2008)

csb said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I felt pretty great about the transportation part, considering I don't do ANY of that for my job. My plan of attack is this:
> 1. Set my study area back up, but in a hidden part of the house. It was in the living room last time and that was not good enough to be hidden from my two-year-old. Good thing I didn't uncrate the books!
> 
> 2. Study my weak areas more than anything else. I thought I was prepared for WR, but that was not the case.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that you failed. But it looks like you have a good plan of attack for April. And remember...we are hearing pulling for you!


----------



## Vishal (Jan 2, 2008)

csb said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I felt pretty great about the transportation part, considering I don't do ANY of that for my job. My plan of attack is this:
> 1. Set my study area back up, but in a hidden part of the house. It was in the living room last time and that was not good enough to be hidden from my two-year-old. Good thing I didn't uncrate the books!
> 
> 2. Study my weak areas more than anything else. I thought I was prepared for WR, but that was not the case.
> ...


sounds like a sound plan!! wish you all the best.. just as a reminder.. in the morning from what i see on NCEES i don't see anything but geomertic portion of transportation.. that is no planning and traffic.. and in the afternoon it is going to be 75% of transportation instead of previous 65%.. just to give yourself a mental note about.. its good that there will be less water and misc. stuff in the PM section but more of transportation...


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2008)

csb said:


> Environmental	63	5/8Geotechnical	50	4/8
> 
> Structural 50	4/8
> 
> ...


Agree, not far off. Stick with it, you'll nail it in April!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Vish said:


> sounds like a sound plan!! wish you all the best.. just as a reminder.. in the morning from what i see on NCEES i don't see anything but geomertic portion of transportation.. that is no planning and traffic.. and in the afternoon it is going to be 75% of transportation instead of previous 65%.. just to give yourself a mental note about.. its good that there will be less water and misc. stuff in the PM section but more of transportation...


Very good points Vish !! Something to keep in mind for everyone looking for a repeat in April '08.

JR


----------



## Andros (Jan 2, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> Agree, not far off. Stick with it, you'll nail it in April!!!!!!!!



I failed Civil WR too

Diagnostic is

Environmental 75

Geotechnical 38

Structural 63

Transportation 50

Water Resources 75

Hydraulics 47

Hydrology 80

Water Treatment 17

Environmental 80

Geotechnical 50

What is my overall score?

I need help as to how to start studying for april should I start on the weak areas or start fresh like I did the last time???


----------



## Vishal (Jan 2, 2008)

Andros said:


> I failed Civil WR too
> Diagnostic is
> 
> Environmental 75
> ...


I would say you may want to start with your "weak" areas.. now bear in mind that water resources and environmental is one module. so if u plan to take water resources again, you may have a higher component of water treatment that was your weak area per diagnostic.. geotech also seems to be the sore thumb.. per my experience i wud like to suggest (others can please correct here) start with your PM section and get it right.. just feel super confident with it.. then start with the AM section.. that is the reaming modules of Transportation, Structures and the remaining geotech..

good luck.


----------



## Andros (Jan 2, 2008)

Vish said:


> I would say you may want to start with your "weak" areas.. now bear in mind that water resources and environmental is one module. so if u plan to take water resources again, you may have a higher component of water treatment that was your weak area per diagnostic.. geotech also seems to be the sore thumb.. per my experience i wud like to suggest (others can please correct here) start with your PM section and get it right.. just feel super confident with it.. then start with the AM section.. that is the reaming modules of Transportation, Structures and the remaining geotech..
> good luck.



Thank you Vish really appreciate the push, kind of rough...anyone know a good review on water treatment?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2008)

Andros said:


> I failed Civil WR too
> Diagnostic is
> 
> Environmental 75 6/8
> ...


Sorry to hear this Andros, stay in there!!

This also changes the other WR diagnostics above.


----------



## Andros (Jan 2, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> Sorry to hear this Andros, stay in there!!
> This also changes the other WR diagnostics above.


thanks DVINNY


----------



## dkent (Jan 2, 2008)

ROBIAMEIT said:


> ok . . . . got my results . . . failed.
> my question is ~ i am TRYING to figure out my raw score . . . .
> 
> my scores went like this :
> ...


Rob, several years ago when I failed the Water Resources exam, my scores where very close to yours. Like you, I also scored pretty good on the Geotech and Structural stuff. Needless to say, the next time (two years later btw) I took the Geotech test and passed. You should consider the same.

DM


----------



## JasonVT (Jan 3, 2008)

I failed too.

Enviro- 75

Geo- 25

Structural-63

Transportation- 63

Water Resources- 75

Transportation PM

Traffic- 67

Planning/Construction- 75

Geometric Design/Traffic Safety- 56

Geotechnical- 83

WR- 50

Subject % Right Total

Environmental	75	6	8

Geotechnical	25	2	8

Structural 63	5	8

Transportaton	63	5	8

Water Resources	75	6	8

24	40

Traffic Analysis	67	6	9

Planning/Construction	75	6	8

GeoDesign/Traf Safety56	5	9

Geotechnical	83	5	6

Water Resources	50	4	8

26	40

50/80

Looks like Ill be spending my spring studying as well.


----------

